# TT RS "Turquoise mica" (winter set-up)



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

With 19" Matt Black Barracuda Shoxx and 245/35R19 "Dunlop Winter Sport".


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

Sharp color, I like that.


----------



## artemstudios (Sep 7, 2013)

very nice


----------



## TTRStud (Jul 18, 2013)

What??? Wrap or paint? Freaking love it!:thumbup:


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Wow, very sharp color. Perhaps my next audi???


----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

amazing color!!


----------



## as350 (Nov 8, 2011)

Sharp! That is an awesome color!


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

TTRStud said:


> What??? Wrap or paint? Freaking love it!:thumbup:


Paint "Audi Exclusive colour".


----------



## jaybyme (Aug 29, 2012)

that is a very interesting colour


----------



## NamJa (Jul 31, 2012)

Stunning! Do you park it in your living room so you can stare at it?


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Looks kind of like the last few US TTRS Audi exclusive color.


----------



## VAGKRAFT (May 2, 2007)

Very nice. I like different.


----------



## boarderjcj (Sep 14, 2011)

Awesome color! Love the wheels too. 

Any idea how the wheels were made? Regular casting, flow/spin formed, forged?


----------



## Williamttrs (Mar 29, 2013)

I would like to see it in a bright setting. The paint looks very rich, but it is kind of hard to tell since it looks like you were losing light when you took the photos.


----------



## octalon7 (Feb 17, 2006)

Great color!


----------



## Fasdude (May 24, 2011)

Holy **** that colour is gorgeous!!! It looks like the "mica" changes paint hues like a mettalic paint does. I totally love it!


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

Williamttrs said:


> I would like to see it in a bright setting. The paint looks very rich, but it is kind of hard to tell since it looks like you were losing light when you took the photos.


Ditto.

Please Sir, post some in sunlight exposure.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

With more sun it would probably look more like this.


----------



## NamJa (Jul 31, 2012)

R5T said:


> With more sun it would probably look more like this.


A little sunshine adds some HP


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

19" Matt Black Barracuda Shoxx and 245/35R19 "Dunlop Winter Sport".


----------

